
Advancing Research on Video Understanding with the YouTube-BoundingBoxes Dataset - olivercameron
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/02/advancing-research-on-video.html
======
AndrewKemendo
210,000 annotated videos is amazingly large, and as others asked, I really
wonder how they did their training - probably offloaded it to users more than
likely. Really glad to see these data sets going out to the world.

It is a huge problem that Google/Apple/Facebook/Amazon have the bulk of the
data gathering ability, which just means they have 100x the ability to iterate
machine learning capabilities and applications. For them it's a huge win and
exactly what I would be doing if I were them, but it leaves startups and
smaller machine learning companies like us out there scrambling for new data
sources that aren't touched by those (hint: there basically are none).

edit: This data also really helps us start teaching our machine vision systems
mechanical and physical processes, as described here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01312](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01312)

------
pmalynin
The official site ( [https://research.google.com/youtube-
bb/explore.html](https://research.google.com/youtube-bb/explore.html) ), has
interesting examples.

One of them is a guy drinking what appears to be urine from a toilet with a
spoon.

------
teLeopardthy
It seems odd that only one object of each class is tracked in a video segment.
I'd imagine that it would be a limitation for algorithms that generate
bounding boxes for each class, as they might be penalized for correctly
finding the non-tracked instances of a given class. Is only tracking a single
instance of a class standard for this kind of dataset?

------
rasz_pl
All this amazing automation and deep learning and Google still spams me with
pewdiepie and other meme lord YT drama garbage suggestions despite clicking
"not interested" hundreds of times.

------
jalk
Wondering who and how they manually boxed/labeled the objects. Sounds like an
amazing job :)

~~~
0x00000000
Probably done with the new type of captcha (select all boxes with ____)

~~~
maxmcd
The bounding boxes look more exact than that. I have also only seen that new
type of captcha with images that look like they are from streetview.

